# bas de plafond - féminin



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Je cherchais une alternative à une autre expression familiale et ai pensé à "bas de plafond", pour dire "pas très intelligent, pas très fute-fute" (non, pas très sympa alors je dois avouer que personnellement, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dis mais bon).
Par contre, je me demandais si ça pouvait se mettre au féminin.
Pourrait-on dire :
_"Sophie, elle est gentille mais elle est un peu *basse de plafond*."_

Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça soit vraiment utilisé au féminin : me trompe-je ou me gourre-je ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello DP, 

Cet adjectif s'écrit souvent parfois avec des traits d'union et il est alors invariable:

_Elle est bas-de-plafond_.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
je garderais le masculin "neutre". Basse de plafond sonne bizarrement ou alors vraiment très caustique


----------



## Maître Capello

L'Académie donne comme exemple dans la 9e édition de son dictionnaire (ici) : « _Cette pièce est basse de plafond._ »

Mais comme il s'agit dans notre cas d'un sens figuré, on a souvent tendance à considérer que _bas_ est un adverbe et donc à le laisser invariable. (Autre exemple figuré: _Cette maison est haut(e) sur pattes_. — Les deux se disent.)


----------



## lamy08

De nos jours, on dit: c'est une blonde.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Maître Capello said:


> _Elle est bas-de-plafond_.



Jamais entendu en entier.
*Bas d'plaf*, et c'est bon!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut DP,

Si tu as un doute, tu peux toujours dire qu'elle a l'_air _bas de plafond...


----------



## Maître Capello

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Jamais entendu en entier.
> *Bas d'plaf*, et c'est bon!


Et moi, je ne l'ai jamais entendu abrégé…  De toute façon, cela ne change en rien le problème de l'accord de _bas_.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Cet adjectif s'écrit souvent avec des traits d'union et il est alors invariable:
> 
> _Elle est bas-de-plafond_.


Je ne ferais pas non plus l'accord, mais sans pour autant mettre des traits d'union. N'est-ce pas comme _haut/bas de gamme? _Une voiture haut de gamme, une amie bas de plafond.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, j'ai vu aussi "bas-de-plafond" sur Wiktionnaire mais je dois avouer que je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne suis pas fan des traits d'union non plus :-/

Quant à "bas d'plaf", je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus (alors que Dieu sait que j'aime manger des syllabes !)

Merci à tous en tout cas


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> N'est-ce pas comme _haut/bas de gamme? _Une voiture haut de gamme, une amie bas de plafond.


Non, pas exactement. J'y avais également pensé, mais en fait, dans _bas de gamme_, le mot _bas_ est un substantif et non un adjectif_: une voiture bas de gamme_ = une voiture *du* bas de la gamme.



DearPrudence said:


> Oui, j'ai vu aussi "bas-de-plafond" sur  Wiktionnaire mais je dois avouer que je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne  suis pas fan des traits d'union non plus :-/


Je dois bien dire que moi non plus, je ne les mettrais pas si cette expression est utilisée en tant qu'adjectif. (Mais je préfère avec les traits d'union si _bas-de-plafond_ est un substantif comme dans _Va voir le bas-de-plafond du village_.)


----------



## Aoyama

Et bien moi, je ferais l'accord (basse de plafond) vu que l'expression est ici détournée. On ne parle pas (on l'avait compris) de hauteur de plafond mais de niveau de QI ...
Je ne suis pas sûr que "bas de gamme" et bas de plafond" soient semblables ...
Par contre j'écrirais "me trompè-je ou me gourrè-je"...


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> Et bien moi, je ferais l'accord (basse de plafond) vu que l'expression est ici détournée.


Tu veux dire, je pense, *malgré* le détournement de sens, puisque tu ne fais qu'appliquer l'accord adjectival ordinaire que l'on trouve dans _Cette maison__ est basse de plafond_. Le non-accord ne se justifie pas au niveau grammatical, mais cela rappelle un autre exemple du même type : _Elle est con_.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Cette maison basse est de plafond_


 me semble être une tournure bizarre ... Je crois que tu veux dire "est basse de plafond" ...
Pour "elle est con" oui, ça se dit, mais on dit aussi "elle est conne" .
Mais je reviens sur l'analogie intéressante qu'a signalée Chimel, avec "haut de gamme" et "bas de gamme" qui semble coller parfaitement avec "haut de plafond" et "bas de plafond". En fait je ne pense pas car le rapport me semble différent, le plafond peut être haut ou bas, pas la gamme. On est "en haut" ou "en bas" de la gamme, pas du plafond (je crois).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Comme le disais MC, dans "haut de gamme" _haut_ est un substantif, pas un adjectif, contrairement à _bas_ dans "bas de plafond", d'où, non ?

Par contre, MC, vous disiez que "bas-de-plafond" (avec des traits d'union) était fréquent; je n'en trouve pourtant guère...?
(Sauf _Bas-de-plafond_ comme surnom dans un roman de Bourget, et des substantivation du genre "leurs côtés bas-de-plafond")

J'aurais moi tendance à laisser invariable (_elle est bas de plafond_), de même que _elle est mou du bulbe_; mais _elle est basse de plafond_ ne me gêne pas (contrairement à _molle du bulbe_).


----------



## Aoyama

Elle est molle du bulbe ne me gênerait pas non plus (et elle très bonne ...). "Elle est mou ..." me semblerait immédiatement et instinctivement bizarre .


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Par contre, MC, vous disiez que "bas-de-plafond" (avec des traits d'union) était fréquent; je n'en trouve pourtant guère...?


Non, en effet. J'ai corrigé mon post _supra_.


----------

